# New Video is Up (Episode 3.5)



## Philip Dunkley (13/2/15)

Hey Guys,

Posted a new Video Last night, only a 20 Min Chat, to say sorry for missing last week. Will have a full episode coming this weekend. Enjoy though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/2/15)

Good one @Philip Dunkley! Turn the lights on!  Welcome to Reoville!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (13/2/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Posted a new Video Last night, only a 20 Min Chat, to say sorry for missing last week. Will have a full episode coming this weekend. Enjoy though.



Great Vid man! Keep up the great work!!


----------



## VapeSnow (13/2/15)

Awesome vid dude!!


----------



## Andre (13/2/15)

Nice informal video. Most welcome to Reoville. Here is your official Reonaut badge:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## abdul (13/2/15)

awesome vid bud, especially the part you fade in and out.
Betty looks sexy


----------

